# Family Children Playing



## Valvebounce (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi Folks.
Not sure this is the right place for sharing this subject, but I didnt know where else to put it.
If anyone else has a better idea for location or knows where there is already a thread please speak up.

Nieces playing with bubbles and skipping (or Jumping rope? Is that the correct usage?)

Angela (my Partner) playing with bubbles!


4X3Z5595_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Rosie with bubbles.


4X3Z5613_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Emily Skipping


4X3Z5622_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Emily


4X3Z5624_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Rosie


4X3Z5631_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Rosie


4X3Z5638_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Angela and Rosie swinging the rope Emily skipping


4X3Z5642_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

If anyone has pictures of their family children (young or older  ) in action shots please feel free to join in. 

Cheers, Graham.
Edit. 
I removed the original posting and reposted as I realised I had the wrong sized (huge) images linked, sorry. :-[


----------

